# The amazing birth of my water baby Imogen Lily on Christmas Day 2010



## bambikate

Just a warning this is very long but I had such a great experience I wanted to share it with everybody! 


Well I was given an EDD of 16th December 2010, I went in for a sweep with the midwife 5 days overdue on the 21st December and she told me I was 2cm, but my cervix hadnt really started effacing yet which she said is normal for second pregnancies. Anyway, later that day and for the next couple of days I started losing my plug and had my show. I also started having cramps and back ache. 
I had been listening to my Hypnobirthing Affirmations and Relaxations CDs everyday from about 37 weeks from my lovely friend and long distance doula :winkwink: Lisa and read some fabulous birth books to get myself ready for the birth. My first birth, although it was a good experience I didnt really prepare at all and I was terrified beforehand and this time I was so relaxed and excited about it, it definitely helped!!


I started getting irregular tightenings on the 23rd December and by Christmas Eve they were coming between 5 and 20 minutes apart. They were slightly uncomfortable but nothing painful. 


At about 2am Christmas Day morning the contractions were still irregular (some coming every 5 minutes some 8 minutes then every 20 minutes or so) but they were strong enough to wake me up and feel uncomfortable  I got up at about 3am and had a clary sage bath  Andy sat with me and we decided to try and get some rest as wed have a very excited 2 year old waking up at 7! 


We went back to bed with my Affirmations CD and I managed to doze in between contractions all the way through until 7am! We went in and helped Izzy carry her stocking into our room and opened all our stockings and had breakfast in bed  all the time still having these irregular contractions, we got dressed, went downstairs and tackled the big presents and started prepping the Christmas dinner  the contractions were getting stronger and I had to pause and breathe through them when they came, when we sat down to eat our dinner I managed about half my meal and decided it was probably best to not eat anything else as my contractions had picked up to 5-8 minutes. 


We put Izzy down for her nap and decided to call the delivery ward to let them know. We told them we wanted a water birth but they said there was someone in that room at the moment but the birthing centre 8 miles away had a free water birth room which we may be able to use. They offered to send out my midwife and she came within about 15 minutes. She checked me and I was gutted when she told me I was still only 2cm (but she could stretch me to 3) and also that Imogen had turned slightly back to back and my cervix was posterior. She suggested some things to speed up the labour and get her to turn. She gave me a really good sweep and said she was gutted for me that I wasnt as far along as Id hoped as she was about to finish her shift and would have loved to have delivered her today. She told me she thought I would have her by Boxing Day and left at about 2:30pm. We called Mum and Dad and asked them to come over to collect Izzy after her nap just in case things picked up.


As soon as she left I decided to try everything she suggested  a nice warm bath, leaning forward over my birth ball, staying upright and walking. Suddenly things got so much more painful and closer together we decided to start timing them properly, Mum and Dad turned up at 3:20pm just as Izzy woke up and it was then that we discovered they were coming every 2 minutes on the dot and lasting exactly 55 seconds each time. OK this is it!! Andy rang the delivery ward again at about 3:30pm and told them what was happening and the woman who was in the Water birth room had just finished so they said theyd move her out and get the room ready and told us to come in. Yaaay!!


It took ages to get into the car because I wouldnt let Andy leave my side as I was draping myself over him and rocking my hips back and forth and he was telling me to breathe through every contraction. There was a mad panic to get to the hospital as our car needed de-icing and the screen had frozen INSIDE too so my Mum was frantically de-icing the car, my Dad was distracting Izzy upstairs and Andy was helping me through the contractions and every 2 minutes was running out and helping mum or putting our hospital bags in the boot. I knew things were getting serious as I was snapping at Andy for leaving me and pushing his hands away if he was rubbing me the wrong way etc... :D 
With a barely de-iced car we zoomed up to the hospital (even though it is only 2 minutes up the road we didnt get there until just after 4:15pm with all our faffing around. I had two contractions on the way in the car and breathed through them, then one when we walked from the car, one in the lift and one at reception. 


The Kingsley Suite water birth room where I had Izzy had literally just been cleared and they had already started running the pool water. I met Emily my midwife and in between contractions I talked to her about my progress, she said I need to be 5cm before she can let me in the pool  I was praying I was 5cm I NEEDED to get in that pool!!! I was getting them very frequently and she said Wow they are really coming thick and fast arent they! 


She offered to check me so I got on the bed and had a couple of puffs of gas and air which really took the edge off the Contraction but made me a little nauseous  I said If Im still only 2cm and it feels like this bad Im going to need something else! She checked babys position and she had turned so baby wasnt back to back anymore! Then she checked me and said well youre definitely not 2cm. Id say 7-8cm and youre completely effaced and your cervix is very soft  youre having this baby today! :happydance: I was so relieved I started crying! I said Oh my God I cant believe it! Andy said to me Youve done so well baby Im so proud of you! and started welling up too. :cry:


Just then she said the pool was ready so I got my tankini top straight on and got in, she had moved the gas and air over by the pool too. When I got in it felt incredible, my contractions stayed just as strong but I had a bit longer in between them, the gas and air made me feel a bit sick this time so I used the mouth piece to bite down on instead. 


In between contractions I was making little jokes and smiling with Andy and Emily; I felt really relaxed and we were both so excited that we were about to meet our daughter, the CD player was broken so I couldnt play my hypnobirthing CD but it didnt bother me as it was all implanted in my mind. I asked if I had to get out the pool for her to check me again as I really wanted to deliver in the pool, (when I had my first daughter they made me get out to check me and I ended up delivering on the bed) she said no she can check me in the pool. :thumbup:

She quickly went through a few of the last bits on my birth plan checked babys heart rate as she could tell I was nearly there. Baby was absolutely fine. I told her Im going to try and not swear so much this time as I swore like a trooper last time! she was laughing saying Really?! Im looking forward to that! she told me she would tell me how to breathe as she comes out to try and prevent tearing. I told her that I could feel more pressure down there after the next two contractions. 


The next thing I know my waters break and my God the contractions got so strong I had one more and I said I need to push!!! She said thats fine you do what your body tells you so with the next contraction I pushed and her head was nearly born, Andy and her said to push a tiny bit more so her nose was out. I was looking at Andy and doing the quick panting thing then when the next contraction came I pushed and out came her shoulders and rest of her body. Emily caught her and put her straight onto my tummy. I only swore twice (quietly too! :haha: ) just before I pushed! She was born 36 minutes after I got into hospital, just over 2 hours after the first midwife told me I was only 2cm and not in real labour and after just 2 minutes of pushing!!!! (I pushed for 40 minutes with my first!) 


She was so gorgeous. :cloud9: I kept saying I cant believe how quick that was. Andy and I kept saying how lucky we are and kissed each other and her. We just stared and took pictures. She was covered in vernix all over her body which proves the EDD is exactly that  she was definitely not an overdue baby and they had wanted to induce me in two days time which I had refused anyway. :winkwink:


I kept her head above water and her body below. We just lay there for over half an hour whilst the cord finished pumping  she was so calm she didnt cry as she didnt realise she had been born the cord was actually still going after half an hour but we decided to cut it then as she needed a good cry and a rub to get the mucous off her chest. 


It was then she had her first cuddles with Daddy whilst I delivered the placenta (naturally this time rather than the injection) and the midwife helped me out of the pool and offered to check me on the bed  I only had a small tear, not enough to need stitches which was such a huge relief after my second degree tear and lots of stitches with my first. I was elated! :happydance:
They weighed her, she looked tiny compared to Izzy but still weighed a good weight: 9lb 5 1/2 oz. We were allowed as long as we wanted in the birthing suite as it was so quiet so we had loads of skin to skin, she latched on straight away and we started ringing round family to let them know then I had a lovely shower and got changed whilst Daddy had cuddles.


It took 5 hours to get out of hospital even after such an easy birth because of new NICE guidelines because she was considered big (even though my first daughter was 1lb 3oz bigger) they were trying to get me to stay overnight so they could do blood sugar tests every three hours. I had to explain to 3 different midwives and a paediatrician that I would be better off at home with my husband and eldest daughter and would gladly pop back tomorrow for the paediatric test (new NICE guidelines also say babies over a certain weight have to be checked by paediatricians rather than midwives now but after 6 hours and before 72 hours!) I told them that I would be happy to sign something for them to let me leave. They eventually (after a LOT of polite but firm persuasion) agreed and we were free to go!!!! Our first night at home was perfect and we had a glass of champagne to celebrate and a pretty good nights sleep! We popped back the next day for the paediatric and blood sugar checks and surprise surprise all was absolutely fine (I just have big babies like I had already explained to them!) 


I had such an easy wonderful birth experience and I totally credit it to the great books I read, my Hypnobirthing techniques, tips and great advice from my amazing Mummy friends and of course my amazing birth partner, my husband who spent the entire time telling me how well I was doing, how proud of me he was and how much he loved us. I feel on such a high, and I am so blessed to have two beautiful healthy daughters. Thank you for reading. Ive attached a couple of pictures too.

Kate xx

My little water lily :cloud9: 
https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/007-10.jpg

A very happy Mummy and baby 
https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/006-9.jpg

Daddy and baby
https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/012-6.jpg

Mummy and baby 
https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s13/bambikate3/031-6.jpg


----------



## clairebear

awww x x x 


beautiful birth story! shes gorgeous and you look fab!!!!! x x congrats again!!! x x x


----------



## polo_princess

Aww Kate, that made me well up, sounds like you had an amazing birth :cloud:

Congrats to you, Andy & Izzy :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

Wonderful birth story and you look so well! :hugs: How big was Imogen? She's gorgeous xxx


----------



## Linzi

lovely story :cloud9: and how do you manage to look so perfect so soon after giving birth :rofl:

Congrats hun what a lovely Christmas prezzie :) xx


----------



## Freya

What a great experience! It's lovely to read the story behind all your Christmas day photos!! You sound like you were really well informed before the birth so were able to refuse induction, staying in etc. I'm really proud of you for being firm, and yet polite (something I need to work on lol). Really inspiring and I'm soooo pleased you had the water birth you wanted! What a high!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Great work me Janner :winkwink: I knew you'd have a wonderful birth and I've LOVED reading all about it. What a woman xxxx


----------



## bambikate

booflebump said:


> Wonderful birth story and you look so well! :hugs: How big was Imogen? She's gorgeous xxx

 :dohh: I knew I'd forget something! lol she was 9lb 5 1/2 oz (My first was 10lb 8 1/2 oz) I've amended the original post now thank you xx


----------



## Lisa1

Loved your story hun she is gorgeous x


----------



## babyblog

What a lovely story, congratulations! Can't believe your first baby was over 10 pounds! ;)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Wow, what a great story. Congratulations on another lovely daughter. You are a beautiful lady, glowing with your new baby girl.


----------



## My bump

What a wonderful experience, this is what I hope for this time around! You did really fab and should be proud of yourself, enjoy your little munchkin :) xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

what a lovely birth story, shes perfect :kiss: x


----------



## mumconfused

Wow what a great story, you did great :)


----------



## poppy

A huge congratulations Bambikate! Your birth story is amazing, you did so well. Imogen is beautiful and Izzy will be really excited to be a big sister.

xxx


----------



## staceyg

great story! congrats! :)


----------



## alynn6758

great job! beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## foxyroxie

congratulations xx


----------



## Belle

Beautiful birth story Kate! So pleased for you! Imogen is a lil beauty! Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Nataliexx

Adorable! Congrats :)


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------



## momandpeanut

Such a fantstic story and beautiful little girl , congratulations xx

:hugs:


----------



## Kristine30

Wonderful story and pics, thanks for sharing! xxx


----------



## mlyn26

Lovely story. Lovely baby and you look amazing having just given birth! Well done you x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats! Im jealous at how good you look! x


----------



## lovealittle1

What a lovely birth story thanks for sharing and Congrats on your baby girl


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Awww congrats :) I can't believe how amazing you look straight after giving birth! x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations such a beautiful birth story


----------



## Lolla

Congratulations what a wonderful story! If you don't mind me asking what birth books did you read as I am looking for a couple of good ones x


----------



## Jem

wow what a birth story! Amazing xxx


----------



## lollylou1

Huge congratulations hunny she looks just like izzy! Well done on such a fab birth
Lou
Xxx


----------



## bambikate

Lolla said:


> Congratulations what a wonderful story! If you don't mind me asking what birth books did you read as I am looking for a couple of good ones x

Ina May's Guide to Childbirth (you can get it on Amazon)
Birthing the Easy Way (Mervs Mum on BnB is the UK stockist of that book it's fab, you could PM her maybe?)
Hypnobirthing by Marie Mongan (also comes with the CDs)
Childbirth Without Fear - Grantly Dick-Read

Some of the opinions in the books do contradict each other and I didn't agree with every single thing I read but I took out all of the bits that suited me! :kiss:

x x


----------



## jms895

Aww congratulations, what a lovely story xx


----------



## nessajane

Aww lovely story hun :cloud9:

Congratulations!! i bet izzy will make a brill big sister :cloud9: xx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## cupcake23

Beautiful story, congratulations and thanks for sharing.x.


----------



## marnie79

fab story congrats hun xxx


----------



## 2016

Wonderful story - I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one to not have an horrendous labour/birth. I really wanted a water birth but there was no time to run the water! :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

congratulations on your little girl :flower:


----------



## isil

gorgeous, huge congratulations x


----------



## tryingfor3rd

she's gorgeous, well done! I have an Imogen too :)


----------



## Reid

i came over here 2 c if there was any water birth storys as this is what i really want so thank you for sharing ur's i really enjoyd reading it. im a bit nervous about it all as this is my 1st baby so i really dont no what 2 exspect or how i will deal with the whole thing.
where i am having my baby they only have 1 birthing pool so i really hope when my time comes it will be free 2 use but after reading ur story i will ask if there is any other facilitys close by that offer the birthing pool.
Congratulations on the birth our ur baby girl shes is soo sweet and u look so freash faced and fab well done :) xx


----------



## bellabump5

Wow what a lovely birth story and how nice you look in your photos :flower:


----------



## bambikate

lynne1983 said:


> i came over here 2 c if there was any water birth storys as this is what i really want so thank you for sharing ur's i really enjoyd reading it. im a bit nervous about it all as this is my 1st baby so i really dont no what 2 exspect or how i will deal with the whole thing.
> where i am having my baby they only have 1 birthing pool so i really hope when my time comes it will be free 2 use but after reading ur story i will ask if there is any other facilitys close by that offer the birthing pool.
> Congratulations on the birth our ur baby girl shes is soo sweet and u look so freash faced and fab well done :) xx

Thanks hun, best of luck you will do great just stay positive and deffo a good idea to ask about other facilities or maybe even hire a birth pool for home? xx


----------



## Raggydoll

I wondered if there were any Bnb Christmas day babies. Congratulations on your beautiful little girl. Such a lovely birth story. :hugs:


----------



## Reid

Emm don't think a home birth is 4 me as I stay in a block of 4 the walls r very thin I can even hear the women down stairs snoring at nite lol would b 2 weird 4 me 2 have them all listen in2 my labour lol thanx I really hope I will do good when its my turn xx


----------



## sarah0108

What a lovely story! Congrats x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations Kate! 

Glad you had a positive birth experience and she is really beautiful. And you! Looking like that after giving birth, i'm jealous! 

xx


----------



## huggybear

Wow what a fab xmas day pressie, shes beautiful and look how gawjus you look too, you couldnt know you just given birth... congratulations to you all, fab storey. xx


----------



## LadyGecko

aww congrats, thats a fantastic birth story hunni xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Aww what a lovely story...you had me welling up and reaching for my hypnotherapy cd at the same time ;) Congratulations! xx


----------



## Babywisher19

wow, how amazing do you look!? .. and it even looks like you managed to keep make-up on! you look fab! and baby is absoloutly stunning.
Its so nice to read your story, im so desperate for a water birth!! 

congrats to you. 

p.s.. what is this hypno stuff you speak of? xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## bambikate

Babywisher19 said:


> wow, how amazing do you look!? .. and it even looks like you managed to keep make-up on! you look fab! and baby is absoloutly stunning.
> Its so nice to read your story, im so desperate for a water birth!!
> 
> congrats to you.
> 
> p.s.. what is this hypno stuff you speak of? xxx



If you look on amazon they have the CD and Book on there, it's all about making you feel confident about your body and its ability to give birth naturally and not being afraid of the birth etc... It really helped me xx :kiss:


----------

